# twins!!!!



## mjbrenner (Apr 25, 2013)

Our first set of twins were born today!!! Look identical to momma! Lots of excitement here today!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Are they boys or girls


----------



## mjbrenner (Apr 25, 2013)

Not sure yet haven't messed too much today...I think from just lookin one of each!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Very cute. Thanks for the baby fix!

Everybody.... just say "no" to turning the camera vertical... 

http://www.picmonkey.com/


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, they are toooo cute! Congratulations on the new babies.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..congrats....so cute!!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats!! They are precious! What are their names?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats so cute


----------



## mjbrenner (Apr 25, 2013)

No names yet!!! They're getting their personalities now!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Waffles and "patti"cakes lol


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

mama sure put her stamp on them, cute!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow ! they look just like momma LOL


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

They are precious! I always think there is something special about having kids like one of the parents


----------

